# Breeding age for French Angoras?



## pennylove (Apr 16, 2012)

I am hoping to breed French Angora rabbits for a combination of meat and wool production. I had originally intended to start my herd with young rabbits, but had an opportunity to get two older does recently (9 mos. and 12 mos.) and decided to go ahead and take the plunge. Only after purchasing them did I read that there may be some risk to breeding does older than 8-9 months because their pelvic bones/ligaments may fuse together and prevent vaginal birth. 

I have looked around quite a bit since, but I've found conflicting information--some sources state that does must be bred before 8 months of age, some say earlier, some say later, and some say that "fused pelvic ligaments" is a myth. Do any of you have experience breeding does for the first time around a year old? Should I take the risk or spay these two and keep them for wool production only? Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 16, 2012)

I say breed them. For larger breeds like French angoras, they aren't matured until 8 or 9 months old so it sounds like yours are at the perfect age to start breeding now. You don't want to breed FA's BEFORE 8 months because, like I said, they arent fully matured. You will know when they are mature and ready for breeding when the doe's vulva is a dark reddish color instead of pink. These sources that say to breed earlier than 8 months old may be referring to a smaller breed of rabbit that matures earlier than the French angora.

I cant attest to the "fused pelvic ligaments", but I've heard of many a doe being bred after a year (even 2 years old) with no problem... I think you're fine.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 16, 2012)

fused pelvic ligamints is in guinea pigs not rabbits  go ahead and breed them now you'll be fine.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 16, 2012)

The fused-pelvic-bone/ligament thing is a myth that just keeps getting repeated and repeated. I have six French Angora does that were not not at all receptive to being bred, so I didn't get my first litter from one of them until this month - she was 15 months old. Of course the litter died, because it was her first litter and she didn't know what to do, but she delivered them just fine. One of the others finally accepted the buck just last week, and I expect her to kindle just fine too at 16 months of age. 

And incidentally, even after you decide not to breed those two any more, there is no real need to spay them. Just keep the bucks away from them. The cost to spay a female rabbit often tops $300 if you can even find a vet to do it - most don't know enough to attempt it. There are a couple possible health benefits to it, but you'd have to weigh those against the cost and health risks of the spay. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pennylove (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you. I'm familiar with that kind of myth or misconception, so I was skeptical, but when I read about it from several sources, I couldn't help lending it some credence. Glad to hear it isn't true.

 I'm so pleased I'll be able to breed my two girls after all!


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 17, 2012)

Just be sure to share pics when you get some babies! Just out of curiosity, what colors are you breeding?


----------



## bluemini (Apr 18, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> fused pelvic ligamints is in guinea pigs not rabbits  go ahead and breed them now you'll be fine.


----------

